# benötige Hilfe bei der suche nach einem neuen Vorbau



## triny (18. Juli 2010)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

wie der Titel schon sagt, benötige ich ein wenig Hilfe bei dem Umbau meines Bikes. Hintergrund ist folgender: 
Vor einigen Jahren hatte ich einen Autounfall und seit dem Probleme mit meiner Halswirbelsäule. Ich fahre ein Cube LTS Pro in Größe S bei einer Größe von 1,64m. In den letztens Jahren bin ich mangels passender Begleitung recht wenig gefahren und fang jetzt wieder an, längere Strecken zurückzulegen. Dabei musste ich merken, dass mir die doch recht gestreckte Sitzposition schon nach ca. 10km nicht sonderlich gut tut. z.B. schlafen mir die Arme ein. Meine Idee ist die, dass ich den Lenker gerne etwas höher setzen möchte, um eine etwas aufrechtere Sitzposition zu erlangen. Ich hoffe, dass dieser Umbau ein positives Ergebnis bringt, da ich weder Lust habe aufs Biken zu verzichten oder mir ein neues zu kaufen. 
Denkt ihr, dass diese Maßnahme mir Helfen würde? Und welche Teile sollte ich wodurch ersetzen? Das Bike ist noch im Originalzustand (außer die Laufräder). Habe hier im Forum schon einige Abratungen zu höhenverstellbaren Vorbauten gelesen, die mich und meinen Plan verunsichern.... 
Ich danke schon einmal allen, die sich die Mühe machen, nach geeigneten Möglichkeiten für mich zu schauen.


----------



## FlowinFlo (18. Juli 2010)

Hallo!

Weswegen genau hat man dir von einem höhenverstellbaren denn abgeraten?
Welche Lenkerklemmgröße benötigst du?

Liebe Grüße, Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schmingo (18. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen,
ich würde dir genauso von einem verstellbaren Vorbau abraten. Verstellbare Vorbauten machen Sinn bei Bikes die keinen besonderen Belastungen am Lenker/Vorbau ausgesetzt sind, beispielsweise Crossräder, Trekking, etc. MTB's werden ja eher im Gelände bewegt, hier kann dir in einer blöden Situation das ganze nach unten abrutschen und der Lenker hängt schlagartig 10cm tiefer. Ein Sturz ist vorprogrammiert. 
Such nach einem Vorbau mit steilem Winkel und vielleicht 80mm Länge. Schlafen die Arme ein oder die Hände? Sowas liegt häufig an der falschen Griffposition liegen, hier könntest du dir mal die Griffe der Firma Ergon anschauen.
Mit so einem "speziellen" Problem würd ich aber immer empfehlen mal in einen Fachmarkt zu gehen und dich beraten zu lassen. Man muss sich deine Sitzhaltung auf deinem Bike mal anschauen, nur dann kann man dazu ne vernünftige Aussage machen.

Btw: Der neue Vorbau sollte bei deinem Cube am Steuerrohr 1 1/4 Zoll (25,4mm) und die Lenkerklemmung 31,8mm haben. Zudem könnte man noch einen Lenker mit einem gewissen "rise" verbauen. Soweit ich weiss ist bei dir ein Flatbar verbaut. Mit einem Riserbar kommst du mit dem Oberkörper auch ein Stück höher.
Beim Umbau kann es dir passieren, dadurch dass dein Lenker nun höher positioniert ist, dass die Züge sehr knapp werden, je nachdem wie hoch das ganze wird.


----------



## trek 6500 (18. Juli 2010)

......vorbau von fsa oder ritchey mit 70 cm und ca.12 grad steigung und eine ungekröpfte sattelstütze schaffen prima abhilfe !!!!!! vom verstellbaren v. würde ich auch abraten .- viel glück , kati


----------



## trhaflhow (18. Juli 2010)

geh zu deinem bikehändler und schildere ihm das problem
er soll dir dann einen höheren( steileren) vorbau ans bike schrauben, gleich mit der option ihn zu tauschen wenn er noch nicht optimal ist. wenn es ein guter händler ist wird er dies tun.
verstellbar : den einzig guten den ich kenne ( liegt aber wahrscheinlich an mir) ist der vario von syntace aber da brauchst du den passenden lenker dazu.
mit den zügen sollte es keine probleme geben, da die bei cube (m.e.unnötig) lang sind.
ausser (was ich getan habe) du hast sie schon dtl gekürzt


----------



## MissQuax (19. Juli 2010)

Ich würde dir auch zu einem "konventionellen" Vorbau raten (aus Stabilitätsgründen), z. B. gibt es von HOPE einen MTB-Vorbau mit 25° Steigung. Kürzer als 70 mm würde ich nicht empfehlen, da das Bike dann evt. zu nervös wird und im Uphill schneller steigt.

Ergänzend dazu einen High Riser-Lenker (50 mm Rise), die gibt es für 31.8er Klemmung in recht großer Auswahl.

Und wie von Trek 6500 geschrieben eine ungekröpfte Sattelstütze. 

Schau doch mal auf der Seite von www.hibike.de nach, da wirst du garantiert fündig.

Mit diesen Maßnahmen sollte sich die Sitzposition ein gutes Stück für dich verbessern lassen.


----------

